# Do ewes not cycle if there are no rams around or is it not time?



## kelsey2017 (Oct 13, 2011)

I want to breed my ewes this year but I have never seen them go into heat.  I mean it isn't the time of year I would want to breed them at but I would like them preggos by Jan.  Will they not go into heat until I bring a ram home?  One is older and one has never been bred although it is not that young either.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 13, 2011)

Ewes will go into heat if there is not a ram around, but they're usually very secretive about their heats.  They don't show obvious signs like some animals.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Ewes cycle regardless if a ram is present or not. Ewes are very secretive about it unless there is a ram around. Then she will pee in front of him and stand for him. They don't do mounting like females of other livestock species.


----------

